# vizz whizz



## nemoletitia (Sep 21, 2013)

Hi all, just got our eight week old boy and although not out and about as yet had heard of the vizz whizz mtgs and wondered if local. We're in leeds area. Just wondered wot they were all about etc.


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

Check out the following facebook groups:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/373358239413288/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/216757078335332//

The North East group is more active with Whizzes about once a month.


----------



## nict9 (Aug 15, 2013)

is there a group in the northwest, cant seem to find one?


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi nict,

We keep up-to-date with Whizzes via Facebook group Vizsla Scotland however members and Whizzes are not limited to Scotland. You might even be able to contact someone near your area via the group. 

If you request to join they will ask you a couple of questions first to make sure you're not a robot


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Sorry! Meant to direct that to everyone! Can't HVF and work at the same time obviously :


----------



## nict9 (Aug 15, 2013)

great thanks, since ive got my puppy i feel like a robot!! oh to sleep


----------

